# [webcam/qc-usb] charger un module

## amroth

Bonjour, j'utilise une Labtec Webcam,

la qualité que j'obtiens avec le module gspca n'étant pas terrible, je voudrais essayer le module "qc-usb"

j'ai fait 

```

emerge qc-usb

modprobe -r gspca

modprobe quickcam

```

mais est-ce suffisant???

Apparemment non, car ma webcam n'est pas reconnue, alors qu'elle devrait l'etre.

Merci pour voter aide !

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Assures toi que ton module se charge bien en faisant un lsmod et vérifies que le module quickcam convient bien à ta webcam, a priori si le module est chargé et qu'elle ne marche pas ce serait non...d'ailleurs je ne vois pas ta webcam dans les devices supportés : http://hardware4linux.info/module/quickcam/

----------

## amroth

Salut,

J'ai fait un lsmod et le module est chargé.

Donc c'est que ca ne doit pas marcher  :Sad: ...

Sinon j'avais vu ma webcam sur cette page-ci http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ (labtec webcam old model)

je pensais que ca correspondait.

Y a t'il d'autres pilotes, selon toi, que le gspca pour ma labtec webcam ???

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

Apparement tu peux essayer d'autres modules : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/webcam_logitech_generic?redirect=1

----------

## amroth

Merci pour ton aide,

après recherche, seul le module gspcav est compatible avec ma webcam, je vais devoir faire avec, je vais essayer de modifier le fichier de config manuellement ...

----------

## gglaboussole

non tu as celui là aussi : http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html

Edit : mais media-video/spca5xx  est hard masked

----------

## amroth

oé c'est justement ca qui me génait.... tu penses que je peux l'essayer ??? Un paquet hard masked en cas de plantage n'influera en rien sur le reste du systeme???

Euh.....pour un package.mask comment démasquer l'ebuild ???

----------

## guilc

spca5xx est masqué à cause de ça : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159176

Il faut utiliser media-video/gspcav1 à la place  :Wink: 

----------

## amroth

ok merci!

Ben c'est justement celui la que j'utilise,

mais je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre pour configurer manuellement le fichier de configuration du module (ou de ma webcam... je ne sais pas trop comment ca marche)

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour démasquer la bête : echo "media-video/spca5xx" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

S'il est hardmasked dans ces 5 versions c'est qu'il doit effectivement avoir une raison, si tu fais un

 emerge -pv spca5xx sans l'avoir demasqué portage te dis :

Sorting out media-video/{spca5xx,gspca{,v1}} bug 159176

ce qui te renvoies ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159176

et à priori (j'ai pas tout lu suis fatigué...) en lisant vite et en diagonale il semble "deprecated" au profit de gspcav1...celui que tu veux quitter justement !

Donc tu ne risques rien pour le reste de ton sytème d'autant que le demasquage de spca5xx ne te demande pas de demasquer autre chose et ne te cassera donc aucune dépendence de quoi que ce soit

... simplement il sera retiré un jour de portage au profit de gspcav1 (encore une fois si j'ai bien compris ce rapport de bug)

Bon courage   :Wink: 

Edit : Grilled   :Smile: 

----------

## amroth

Oé merci!

Ben je vais faire avec, je crois que j'ai pas le choix....

Je vais essayer de trouver le moyen deja de configurer les parametres de ma webcam et je verrai ensuite.

----------

## guilc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc tu ne risques rien pour le reste de ton sytème d'autant que le demasquage de spca5xx ne te demande pas de demasquer autre chose et ne te cassera donc aucune dépendence de quoi que ce soit
> 
> ... simplement il sera retiré un jour de portage au profit de gspcav1 (encore une fois si j'ai bien compris ce rapport de bug)

 

A priori, tout ce que tu risques, c'est qu'il ne va pas compiler sur les kernels récents, vu qu'il n'est plus maintenu (c'est évoqué dans le bug en question)  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *amroth wrote:*   

> ok merci!
> 
> Ben c'est justement celui la que j'utilise,
> 
> mais je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre pour configurer manuellement le fichier de configuration du module (ou de ma webcam... je ne sais pas trop comment ca marche)
> ...

 

En fait il faut que tu trouves les paramètres "recevables", modifiables de ton module, pour ça modinfo ton_module...

par ex chez moi :

```

laboussole portage # modinfo quickcam-messenger

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.ko

description:    QCM USB Camera

author:         Jaya Kumar

license:        GPL

alias:          usb:v046Dp08F0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        usbvideo

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r7 preempt mod_unload K7 

parm:           size:Initial Size 0: 160x120 1: 320x240 (int)

parm:           colour:Initial colour (int)

parm:           hue:Initial hue (int)

parm:           brightness:Initial brightness (int)

parm:           contrast:Initial contrast (int)

parm:           whiteness:Initial whiteness (int)

```

Cela te montre les parametres réglabes pour faire ton fichier de conf...après la methode pour passer la conf au module  est différente si tu as baselayout 1 ou le 2...

----------

## amroth

Ok pour gspca5xx, mais bon tant pis jvais laisser tomber pour celui la.

Bon sinon j'ai fait "modinfo gspca" et j'obtiens

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/usb/video/gspca.ko

license:        GPL

description:    GSPCA/SPCA5XX USB Camera Driver

author:         Michel Xhaard <mxhaard@users.sourceforge.net> based on spca50x driver by Joel Crisp <cydergoth@users.sourceforge.net>,ov511 driver by Mark McClelland <mwm@i.am>

alias:          usb:v093Ap2463d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2472d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08AFd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08DDd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v17EFp4802d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p0323d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0330d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p60ECd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p0328d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p307Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0D64p0303d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0322d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap260Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap260Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2608d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2603d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2601d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2600d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p7025d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep401Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6138d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p032Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8pC001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v06D6p0031d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p032Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v045Ep00F5d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v045Ep00F7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0896d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0892d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p0321d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8pC002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p60FBd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p613Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p612Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2040d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08D8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08D7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4053d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep041Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4029d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4051d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08DAd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08D9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08ACd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC232d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp500Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A7d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6024d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6019d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0326d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0327d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6007d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC230d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6040d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0328d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p0325d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4028d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0698p2003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2020d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A6d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2470d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p3281d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2460d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2471d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap2468d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p303Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0497pC001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04F1p1001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08AAd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6028d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p305Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0546p3191d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p60FCd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p60C0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6130d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p613Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6005d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p602Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08ADd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC630d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p7006d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v093Ap050Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p602Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p602Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpD004d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08AEd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4035d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4034d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep401Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p1314d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p3261d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p607Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v06BDp0404d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2899p012Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v06BEp0800d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp7333d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v102Cp6251d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v102Cp6151d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v10FDp0128d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0929d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08B9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A1d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp5360d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2060d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2042d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2028d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0461p0A00d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A0d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp092Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0928d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0546p3155d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v10FDp8050d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0545p808Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0545p8333d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep403Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC005d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4036d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p2221d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC200d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0923p010Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0920d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0921d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2022d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0572p0041d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p0302d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC211d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep403Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AC8p301Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC540d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp5330d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p600Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6009d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6029d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep401Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p700Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p700Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p7007d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpD003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp08A2d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4017d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep401Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0546p3273d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0734p043Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2016d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep401Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p1311d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0C45p6025d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v05DAp1018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0905d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2024d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC360d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0900d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p2211d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC220d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v06E1pA190d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v10FDp7E50d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0890d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0461p0815d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04A5p300Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04A5p300Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v060BpA001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep4013d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC440d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AF9p0011d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04A5p3003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0901d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v046Dp0960d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04A5p3008d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:vABCDpCDEEd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCpFFFFd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC430d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp0561d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0458p7004d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp0106d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1776p501Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0AF9p0010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp0103d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v052Bp1513d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC650d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC530d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp504Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp0104d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v08CAp2008d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04FCp504Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v040Ap0300d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0506p00DFd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v8086p0110d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v8086p0630d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep400Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v084Dp0003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v041Ep400Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC520d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v055FpC420d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v040Ap0002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p0110d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p0402d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v99FAp8988d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p0401d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0733p0430d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        videodev,compat_ioctl32

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload

parm:           autoexpo:Enable/Disable auto exposure (default=1: enabled) (PC-CAM 600/Zc03xx/spca561a/Etoms Only !!!) (int)

parm:           debug:Debug level: 0=none, 1=init/detection, 2=warning, 3=config/control, 4=function call, 5=max (int)

parm:           force_rgb:Read RGB instead of BGR (int)

parm:           gamma:gamma setting range 0 to 7 3-> gamma=1 (int)

parm:           OffRed:OffRed setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffBlue:OffBlue setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffGreen:OffGreen setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           GRed:Gain Red setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GBlue:Gain Blue setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GGreen:Gain Green setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           compress:Turn on/off compression (not functional yet) (int)

parm:           usbgrabber:Is a usb grabber 0x0733:0x0430 ? (default 1)  (int)

parm:           lightfreq:Light frequency banding filter. Set to 50 or 60 Hz, or 0 for NoFlicker (default=50) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_gamma_id:Forced assigning ID of contrast settings (0=default,1,2,3) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_sensor_id:Forced assigning ID sensor (Zc03xx only). Dangerous, only for experts !!! (int)

```

Par contre c'est quoi baselayout 1 ou 2 ???

----------

## gglaboussole

[quote="amroth"]

```

parm:           autoexpo:Enable/Disable auto exposure (default=1: enabled) (PC-CAM 600/Zc03xx/spca561a/Etoms Only !!!) (int)

parm:           debug:Debug level: 0=none, 1=init/detection, 2=warning, 3=config/control, 4=function call, 5=max (int)

parm:           force_rgb:Read RGB instead of BGR (int)

parm:           gamma:gamma setting range 0 to 7 3-> gamma=1 (int)

parm:           OffRed:OffRed setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffBlue:OffBlue setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffGreen:OffGreen setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           GRed:Gain Red setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GBlue:Gain Blue setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GGreen:Gain Green setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           compress:Turn on/off compression (not functional yet) (int)

parm:           usbgrabber:Is a usb grabber 0x0733:0x0430 ? (default 1)  (int)

parm:           lightfreq:Light frequency banding filter. Set to 50 or 60 Hz, or 0 for NoFlicker (default=50) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_gamma_id:Forced assigning ID of contrast settings (0=default,1,2,3) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_sensor_id:Forced assigning ID sensor (Zc03xx only). Dangerous, only for experts !!! (int)

```

Voilà tes paramètres modifiables et en plus tu as plus de chance que moi puisque te sont donnés les valeurs par défaut et mini et maxi...

Vu ta question j'en déduis que tu as baselayout-1 donc tu dois ajouter un fichier dans /etc/modules.d de ce genre :

gamma:2

GGreen:124

....

etc...tu vois le principe ?

[/code]

----------

## Poch

 *amroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre c'est quoi baselayout 1 ou 2 ???
> 
> 

 

La doc  dit : Baselayout fournit un ensemble de fichiers de base nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de tout système, comme le fichier /etc/hosts. Il fournit également le schéma du système de fichiers de base utilisé par Gentoo (i.e. les répertoires /etc, /var, /usr et /home).

----------

## amroth

Merci pour la définition Poch,

Par contre, gglaboussole, j'ai compris le principe mais je ne vois pas ou l'écrire dans /etc/modules.d....  :Sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

tu créés simplement un fichier qui a le même nom que ton module, avec ton éditeur de texte favori, ensuite tu renseignes l'alias récupéré du modinfo et les paramètres que tu veux modifier.

je te conseille de t'inspirer des autres fichiers que tu dois avoir dans /etc/modules.d (nvidia ou alsa... par exemple et de comparer la sortie de modinfo avec la synthaxe de leur fichier de conf).

J'ai fais ça il y a longtemps et je l'ai viré aujourd'hui (j'ai donc les param par défaut de ma webcam) donc je peux pas plus t'aider... faut que tu bidouilles un peu quoi...

par ex chez moi pour le module nvidia :

```

laboussole jerome # modinfo nvidia

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko

license:        NVIDIA

alias:          char-major-195-*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc02i00*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r7 preempt mod_unload K7 

parm:           NVreg_EnableVia4x:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableALiAGP:int

parm:           NVreg_ReqAGPRate:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPSBA:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPFW:int

parm:           NVreg_Mobile:int

parm:           NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel:int

parm:           NVreg_RmLogonRC:int

parm:           NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileUID:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileGID:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileMode:int

parm:           NVreg_RemapLimit:int

parm:           NVreg_UpdateMemoryTypes:int

parm:           NVreg_UseVBios:int

parm:           NVreg_RMEdgeIntrCheck:int

parm:           NVreg_UsePageAttributeTable:int

parm:           NVreg_RegistryDwords:charp

parm:           NVreg_NvAGP:int

laboussole jerome # 

```

et mon /etc/modules.d/nvidia :

```

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more 

# options see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-169.12/README 

#

# !!! SECURITY WARNING !!!

# DO NOT MODIFY OR REMOVE THE DEVICE FILE RELATED OPTIONS UNLESS YOU KNOW

# WHAT YOU ARE DOING.

# ONLY ADD TRUSTED USERS TO THE VIDEO GROUP, THESE USERS MAY BE ABLE TO CRASH,

# COMPROMISE, OR IRREPARABLY DAMAGE THE MACHINE.

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileG$

```

Comme tu vois l'alias est repris et contrairement à ce que je t'écrivais plus haut la synthaxe des paramètres doit plutôt être ainsi :

options gamma=..  GGreen=....

Fais des essais...tu vas rien casser ! bonne bidouille   :Wink: 

----------

## amroth

Merci!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Il me reste plus qu'a essayer de trouver une bonne config!

Merci beaucoup!

----------

